# We're off (at last)



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

I finish work at lunch-time then its off to Folkstone for an overnight at Stop 24 (or is it 24 Stop?) for a Friday morning train across the water. Then its a quick stop at Cite Europe for provisions and off down the motorway.

We are planning (hoping) that the weather around La Rochelle is going to be better than here for a week of sunbathing, reading, BBQing and a tipple or two.

See you

Keith and Sue


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Bon Voyage!
We are crossing over Sat Morning and hoping to get down to Cote D'Azur to see some relatives.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a good trip, and before you switch off the computer put "Rain radar" into Google, and look at the continental picture.

Dave


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Me too, off to France for four weeks at noon! I'm deliberating whether to use sat nav and if I do, shall I input GPS co-ordinates!


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Hobbyfan said:


> Me too, off to France for four weeks at noon! I'm deliberating whether to use sat nav and if I do, shall I input GPS co-ordinates!


Have you seen the new factility in Google Maps? There should be a small green icon at the top labelled "NEW". Click this and you can activate a few new facilities. One of them gives the facility to show that latitude and longitude at the cursor position. Sweet

Keith


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Have a good trip, and before you switch off the computer put "Rain radar" into Google, and look at the continental picture.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave

I had a look earlier and it looks like, as long as we stay south of a line betwen Nante and Paris th weather should be "Sunny" or "Sunny Intervals".

As long as its warm and dry I'll be happy, If its cracking the flags even better. 

Keith


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Lucky people  
We have 2 weeks to wait before we go  
Not sure where we are going, apart from ending up in Portugal.
Anyone else leaving Dover on the 9th?
Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

suedew said:


> Lucky people
> We have 2 weeks to wait before we go
> Not sure where we are going, apart from ending up in Portugal.
> Anyone else leaving Dover on the 9th?
> Sue


No, we're leaving on 13th and heading for Brittany.

Chris


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

We go via the tunnel on the 10 sept. stopping near Paris for 2 days (celebrating granddaughters 21st) then off down through France/Spain and hopefully finishing up in Portugal for best part of the winter.

First time abroad so looking forward to a big adventure and hopefully meeting some of the great guys on here who have given help and support throughout our short time in motorhoming.


Keith & Carol


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been in the la Rochelle area for the last week and the weather has been great. A little muggy today but that should clear up.
If you are interested, we stayed in La Rochelle for a week and then moved along the coast to a little place called Fouras which is a lovely little town and very walkable.

Tom


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Well there be a few of us travelling south :wink: we are on the 12.30 crossing to Roscoff tomorrow chasing the sun :wink: we are aiming for La Rochelle unless the weather dictates us to travel further south   

Cheers for now Steve


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We are through the Chunnel Sunday morning for a 6 week trip, we are not risking the weather so we are heading directly to the sunshine on the Med around Agde.

Mike & Loueen


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We are off 1st via tunnel so may see some of you around we are away for 8 weeks and have MHF stickers in window if you see us come and say hello

MUI 6407 Rapido 7090

Carol and Duncan


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

We are off on the 18th and heading down to med Sete/Adje (using mainly Aires) and maybe into northern spain, sadley we can only fit in a two week break, but still worth it for a bit of sun. Can't wait.  

Alan and Jean


----------

